# Thanks MHF's



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When you think that being on Motorhome facts is too much with the price rise in the subs, take this on board..

Reading one of the replies in one of the threads they said they use DFDS Seaways Dover-Dunkirk, so I checked them out and had the shock of my life when the price worked out for taking the motor home with the car trailer on, two adults and a dog across the ogin..

£135.00 return, going at the back end of November coming back end of March next year..

Everything else I checked was in the £300's.. Who ever wrote the original reply thank you very much, your a star.. :wink: 

Ray..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you in the Caravan Club Ray?

If it's not too late, check their prices. They are still doing a special offer of £37 each way for caravans with DFDS Dover to Dunkerque, and might class a motorhome plus car as the same??? :? 

You have to sail out on a Sunday and back on a Friday, but it's the same price for any sailing time during the day.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Are you in the Caravan Club Ray?
> 
> If it's not too late, check their prices. They are still doing a special offer of £37 each way for caravans with DFDS Dover to Dunkerque, and might class a motorhome plus car as the same??? :?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave but it's done and dusted, I will give the C/C a ring next year to see what they come up with.. To be honest I had never heard of DFDS and didn't know there was a Dover Dunkirk route  D'oh!..

Ray..


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

DFDS used to be Norfolkline - same ships, same company.........different name thats all... 

Use them all the time...........no coaches....
C


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> DFDS used to be Norfolkline - same ships, same company.........different name thats all...
> 
> Use them all the time...........no coaches....
> C


Sorry Carl - they do take coaches now (   ) but fortunately not very many when we have been on.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Are you in the Caravan Club Ray?
> 
> If it's not too late, check their prices. They are still doing a special offer of £37 each way for caravans with DFDS Dover to Dunkerque, and might class a motorhome plus car as the same??? :?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave.

The CC Sunday outbound and Friday inbound deal is £54 return, and one we have used in the past. I have just tried it again for September, and it is still available. :thumbleft: If booked through N/L Direct, it is slightly dearer.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Dave.
> The CC Sunday outbound and Friday inbound deal is £54 return, and one we have used in the past. I have just tried it again for September, and it is still available. :thumbleft: If booked through N/L Direct, it is slightly dearer.
> Cheers,
> Jock.


Hi Jock

That's for a solo motorhome - we just got back from a crossing at that rate. I presume it would not include a toad or trailer???

A M/H towing a car _might _be classed the same as a caravan at £74 return, but I don't know. Worth Ray (and others) asking though, for future information, as it would be a pretty cheap crossing.

I wonder if anyone knows the answer?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> DFDS used to be Norfolkline - same ships, same company.........different name thats all...
> 
> Use them all the time...........no coaches....
> C


.................... but DFDS coffee is nowhere as good as Norfolkline coffee used to be - and it's now served in paper cups - yuk!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> DFDS used to be Norfolkline - same ships, same company.........different name thats all...
> 
> Use them all the time...........no coaches....
> C


Norfolkline was previously owned by Maersk who sold the Norfolkline part of their shipping business to DFDS in December 2009. Maersk own 25% of DFDS.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jock
> That's for a solo motorhome -


You are right Dave, but there isn't an option to add a trailer on the CC booking site :?

I've not known a ferry company to place MHs in the same class or offer, as cars towing caravans. Tuggers usually get better deals than us MH'ers.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

